# How to properly apply a skim coat.....



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

http://youtu.be/RB46se6weX0


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/RB46se6weX0


That hurt my head. I'm going to go lay down now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That hurt my head. I'm going to go lay down now.


Hahahaha


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-Hp3dasq8


His name should be moron not Myron


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Wish that fool would sign up here so we have someone other than whats his name to laugh at.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Smear on smear off. His bed coat is smear on and leave it.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> Smear on smear off. His bed coat is smear on and leave it.


Hahaha


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

http://youtu.be/dlYfQ63L1c0


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/dlYfQ63L1c0


good lord!
I have been doing it all wrong!
a 12'' to finish corners?!

You know that guy is a serious taper when the paper sticker (that comes off after the first washing of knives) is still on the blade.

I would probably charge a grand to sand that bathroom after their done with it.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/dlYfQ63L1c0


o m g ....looks as rough as a badgers ass..



gluedandscrewed said:


> good lord!
> I have been doing it all wrong!
> a 12'' to finish corners?!
> 
> ...


was a nice new one wasn't it :thumbsup:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

this is still one of the best imho....:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8&feature=player_detailpage#t=222


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a big deal for me. Finally I get to use the acronym "LOL".


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I was afraid to take a pic while he finished this wall with his machete so I took this after he was done.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Magic said:


> I was afraid to take a pic while he finished this wall with his machete so I took this after he was done.


What in the hell is that hahaha


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/dlYfQ63L1c0


Darn I must be doing my coating all wrong....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Magic said:


> I was afraid to take a pic while he finished this wall with his machete so I took this after he was done.


 Did he mention that he did a good job and give himself a pat on the back.. Looks like my home when I moved in the neighbor guy did it for the previous owner ...It was easier to gut it out and start from scratch.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

forestbhoy said:


> this is still one of the best imho....:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8&feature=player_detailpage#t=222


 That was one of the most painful thing to watch...


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

forestbhoy said:


> this is still one of the best imho....:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8&feature=player_detailpage#t=222


"It doesn't get any easier , and that's the way it should be done." Lmfao

Did he even tape the corner?

I want to bust out a corner spoon and just see how the guys would react when they saw me finishing corners with one of those.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

silverstilts said:


> Did he mention that he did a good job and give himself a pat on the back.. Looks like my home when I moved in the neighbor guy did it for the previous owner ...It was easier to gut it out and start from scratch.


I gutted a house once for my pops. Never again!
My picture was takin in a nail salon. His wife say, "I no rike it"!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Magic said:


> I gutted a house once for my pops. Never again!
> My picture was takin in a nail salon. His wife say, "I no rike it"!


Lmaao idk what im even looking at in the pic on the phone app it shows as the same size as a stamp lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> I was afraid to take a pic while he finished this wall with his machete so I took this after he was done.


Oh my!


----------

